# Why not give your fish some post Christmas gifts



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We will be in the GTA on December 26th in our blue sled bringing a lot of good treats for your fish.
We will make stops at:


1:30 p.m.: *Milton* carpool parking lot - at regional road 25 and the 401
 2:00 p.m.: *Starbucks* - Hurontario St. and Britannia Rd. West just of the 401
 2:30 p.m.: *Scotiabank* parking lot at the 401 and Islington Avenue
 3:00 p.m.: *Leslie Station* - Leslie and Sheppard Avenue 
 3:30 p.m.: *Petsmart* - highway 7 and Woodbine Avenue 
 4:00 p.m.: *Home Sense* - Newmarket at Bonshaw and Yonge Street

The current product list is:

Flake food










Meat lovers flake 1lb - $15 
 Brine shrimp flake 1lb - $16
 Ultra spirulina flake 1b - $18
 Super color flake 1lb - $17
 Breeders beefheart flake 3.5 oz. - $18
 Growth beefheart flake 3.5 oz. -$21
 Garlic flake 1lb - $15
 Plankton & krill flake 1lb - $17
 Immunity boosting flake 50 grams - $3

Sticks and Pellets










Soft krill pellets 6 oz. - $7
 Shrimp bites 6 oz. - $4
 Brine shrimp sticks 1/2 lb - $7
 Premium veggie sticks 1/2 lb - $7
 Earthworm sticks 1/2 lb - $7
 Baby fish food 1/2 lb - $4

Australian freeze dried worms


50 grams - $25
 100 grams - $45
 200 grams - $85

Breeding supplies


vinegar eel culture - $5
 brine shrimp eggs 4 oz. - $23

Sponge filters


4" poret sponge filter $9
 5" poret sponge filter $15

Heaters


50 Watt Visi-Therm submersible heater - $22
 for aquariums up to 10 gallons
 100 Watt Visi-Therm submersible heater - $23
 for aquariums upto 29 gallons
 150 Watt Visi-Therm submersible heater - $24
 for aquariums up to 40 gallons
 200 Watt Visi-Therm submersible heater - $25 
 for aquariums up to 70 gallons

Plastic bags


4" x 14" 2mil. plastic bags 50 count - $3.50
 6" x 20" 2mil plastic bags 50 count - $4.00
 4" x 14" 2mil. plastic bags 100 count - $6.00
 6" x 20" 2mil plastic bags 100 count - $7.00

Fish


Apistogramma cacatuoides pair (male and female) $15
Check our website AngelFins.ca for more details. You can either email us your order or you can submit it on our website by selecting Pick up as a Shipping Method and Cash on pick up as a Payment Method and entering the location where you will be picking it up in the Special Instruction box.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

*Medication*

Wormer Plus 5g - $15
is back in stock.


----------



## Pius (Aug 5, 2011)

Do you have anymore pleco caves?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Pius said:


> Do you have anymore pleco caves?


We have one left.


----------

